# I guess no national title this year



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, it seems pretty clear that this little run of bad luck is going to make it tough for the "Y" to have a chance for a national title this year...first in many years they were out of the running so early...and after the injury, Mangum has been squeezed out by a hair for the Heisman. But keep the faith, an easy win over Boise State, and a thrashing of Mississippi State and they'll be right back in it. Just a little hiccup in a journey of greatness.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So very true


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, it seems pretty clear that this little run of bad luck is going to make it tough for the "Y" to have a chance for a national title this year...first in many years they were out of the running so early...and after the injury, Mangum has been squeezed out by a hair for the Heisman. But keep the faith, an easy win over Boise State, and a thrashing of Mississippi State and they'll be right back in it. Just a little hiccup in a journey of greatness.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha-oooo-

Now that's funny.

Unless you really ment it. Then it's just sad


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

aggies thrashed their butts and sent em home tail between legs. ya, I know the first time in many many years - maybe the last time for many many years... but we did and its my time to party!
the only sad part is no real glory in beating a crappy team.
maybe no glory, but eeeeehaw! neener neener neener.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am just wondering what devious sins the football team has committed to cause God to abandon "His" team this year...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I am just wondering what devious sins the football team has committed to cause God to abandon "His" team this year...


Ok, ok, so the BYU is having a slightly slow start, you can't hardly blame God. I am blaming the offensive coordinator. Tanner, as we all know, has one play and one play along. He is not only maybe the best at it in all the nation, it's a play that God, in the past, has been inclined to throw his might behind...the Hale Mary! Ty, please, Ty,... for the love of God, call the Hale Mary!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

BYU might not make it to a bowl game this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I can honestly say this is without a doubt the worst coaching job I have ever seen at BYU including the Crowton fiasco. Sitake is clearly no head coach. This is embarrassing and I'm a Ute fan for local CFB


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well...Sitake would be in a lot better position if he'd stayed on at Utah. I scratched my head when they brought on Detmer. Both are such likable guys. Coaching is a hard profession and you have to kind of be thick-skinned and a little bit aloof. Look at most successful head coaches; kind of tough natured in a way. You have to be a strict disciplinarian and take your turn at fun when the situation is right. But, I've never been a coach so I don't really know what I'm talking about--just kind of what I've observed. 

Tom Holmoe of all people should know how tough being a coach is. The good-old-boys show down at the Y with Kalani in his dream job is turning out to be a nightmare.

All the Bronco haters just couldn't see that Mendenhall was actually pretty good for BYU. But he saw where the independence thing was taking the program and made his move to get out before the ship sank.

I don't see BYU winning only a couple of games on the remaining schedule and those might be nailbiters.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

HighNDry said:


> But he saw where the independence thing was taking the program and made his move to get out before the ship sank.


Saw where it was going? He coached for 5 years of it and being part of Mountain West wasn't doing anything for them. Especially with Utah going to the Pac-12.

I don't think that was why he made the move, but might just be me...

Them hiring a D-coord from a team not known for it's defense was really a desperation move. They hired him like 2 weeks after Bronc left, and most that time was spent recruiting Navy's coach. Just didn't seem well thought out, nor was it the best option. They have also sank a ton of faith into injury prone Hill, whom they even let stunt the growth of Mangum by having him start in 2016 before AGAIN being hurt.

At this point, Mangum is paired with a bad coach and they just won't be able to get it done. The program needs a big revamp, but they are usually slow to action and I don't see an end in sight.

Hill was what, 26 last year? Mangum has to be 24 or so? Pretty old in terms of college QB's, not to mention the rest of their roster.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The whole darn thing is a mess. The "Y" is now in a terrible spot with no quick way out. You can't recruit into a loosing program and you can't become a winning program without talented recruits. They struggle to recruit even good Mormon boys that might have even a glimmer of hope to enter the NFL and their lock on Pacific Islanders is no more. No conference wants a loosing program in their league...it's just a mess! I am no Mo and love to see the "Y" loose, but even I feel kind of bad for how things have turned out for them. It's gettin hard to kick a downed dog.
They just need to get back into a conference somehow and work their way back to respectability(football wise)...


----------

